# compact snow pusher.



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Greetings gentlemen. Im seeking experienced opinions on a pusher for my compact kubota. The machine is a factory cab L3540 with 724 fel,turf tires,kubota weight box filled with 3/4' stone, 37 gross hp. The machine weighs in at 6000 lbs. I hate to buy a 6' pusher if she can handle an 8' The 6' is 400 # the 8' is 500 #. Thankx


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

what does it way loaded? loader, box, tires ect.... you might be pushing it with the 8 HP wise.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

You will be pushing it with an 8 foot box. I have an L48 and handles an 8 foot protech ok, but won't make long runs on than 4-5 inches of snow. My L48 is running close to 9k#s, with the backhoe on it and loaded rear tires. It might handle an 8 foot arctic.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

8 foot will work as long as its a compact pusher. I have a sub that has a 8500 pound compact tractor adn he runs a 10 foot compact. It does a great job. Oh ya that 8500 total after he loads it down with wieghts. I think the 8 foot because you can always take a smaller bite if the snow is to heavy.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

I run a 8ft erskine snow pusher on my l3540 tractor did awesome, way better then i thought it would, if we get alot of snow (over 10 inches) i will put it and a truck in same lot and have the pusher pick up the wind rows.

It is great for getting in the tight spots and cleaning parking areas, as you have full view.

the only down side is you have to be almost in low low when the heavy snow comes...but it does it.

could used more weight all around tractor...i have a lot that is sloped down hill and it will walk down the hill if not careful, but other then that it works great..and the guys love it.

just my 2cents, i have pictures and short video of it somewhere.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

check the weight rating for the loader itself...too much weight is hard on the front axle parts...learned the hard way.........compact pushers are a couple hundred #'s lighter than skid pushers...i am assuming it is 4x4


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a 55hp compact tractor with an 8 ft box. I've only had a chance to use it once and it did great. The box would get to full on long pushes but its great for clean up or getting in tight areas like apartments or condos. Overall the compact tractors don't have the weight to push a full box. 

We had 12" of fresh snow that got wet by morning


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

lfaulstick;1376752 said:


> I run a 8ft erskine snow pusher on my l3540 tractor did awesome, way better then i thought it would, if we get alot of snow (over 10 inches) i will put it and a truck in same lot and have the pusher pick up the wind rows.
> 
> It is great for getting in the tight spots and cleaning parking areas, as you have full view.
> 
> ...


Thankx man,that info is most helpful as i am also running a grand l 3540! I have a factory cab, so i gain 500 lbs of extra weight there, im running a full kubota weight box, thats close to another 1000 lbs, With my turf tires im thinking she can handle a (compact) 8' pusher. Do you use auto throttle with the pusher?


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys,
Great post, I too just picked up a L3540 sadly we have had no snow here at all I haven't even had a chance to try it out, At this time I don't have a use for a pusher but I have started my search so when I need it I know exactley what I will be getting. Good luck to you all this winter and keep the good posts and reviews coming!


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

lawn king,

I use the the auto throttle it is a nice feature of kubota..but i dont get to use the bota much in the winter..

i will be studding the front tires this year, im hoping that will help when snow gets packed.

I would also check into a something with a trip edge or a rubber edge or something...i know my worker ate wind shield alot last year..because there is no trip on my pusher..

here is a picture of it when it was all brand new.

just front pic is all of have..


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

My midi weighs about 9000, has 50hp and pushes a 10' box in almost any conditions


----------

